# Going as a tourist and finding a job



## esusatyo

Hi all,

I want to come to Hongkong relatively soon, and to apply for a quality migrant visa it would take me about 6 months.

So I'm thinking to come as a tourist and looking for a job there that can sponsor my visa. Is this a bad idea? I think I can get about 3-6 months of tourist visa.

I should also mention that I speak no Cantonese but I have 3 years of professional experience as a software engineer. What do you guys think? And when applying the 6 months tourist visa, should I mention to the immigration that I am coming over there to look for a job?

P.S. if any of you know any recruiters or someone who's hiring please let me know


----------



## Amyy

I'm also interested in the topic. 

Did you hear anything from anybody, esusatyo?
Cheers,


----------



## sxmhousewife

esusatyo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to come to Hongkong relatively soon, and to apply for a quality migrant visa it would take me about 6 months.
> 
> So I'm thinking to come as a tourist and looking for a job there that can sponsor my visa. Is this a bad idea? I think I can get about 3-6 months of tourist visa.
> 
> I should also mention that I speak no Cantonese but I have 3 years of professional experience as a software engineer. What do you guys think? And when applying the 6 months tourist visa, should I mention to the immigration that I am coming over there to look for a job?
> 
> P.S. if any of you know any recruiters or someone who's hiring please let me know


You cannot work in HK w/o working visa, both the employer and employer get trouble once discovered by immigration or police. You don't speak Cantonese that means you need to work in an expats environment or everyone speaks English, so... this is a profile work place, at least, for example, in the banking and finance area, or English service only. For those companies are not small companies and they would not take the risk to hire no permit people. You don't want to work in black market, right!? Normally, the immigration rarely ask the tourists of the reasons to come to HK.

May I suggest you, firstly, to check the jobs offer in HK online, in fact, the employment market always demands qualified people, lots of opportunities. Then send them your resume and some companies offer skype interview and then they can sponsor your working visa.

Last but not least, you can go to HK for a couple of months to "see" around if you really like this city. The living standard is high so prepare well. Good Luck.


----------

